# Need Your Prayers



## AWP (Jan 29, 2016)

2016 has started off rather rough. Supposedly we aren't given more than we can handle but how much is too much? These are the times that try men's souls.

Please...pray for all of us.

NICKELBACK Starting To Work On New Music



> NICKELBACK had a rough 2015 and it appears that the Canadian act intends to put the last 12 months in the rearview mirror by getting to work on a new record. According to The Pulse Of Radio, frontman Chad Kroeger tweeted on Monday (January 25) that the band is working on new tunes


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jan 29, 2016)

:wall::wall::wall::wall::dead:


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 29, 2016)

:youllpay:


"I do think certain kinds of music can make you violent.

Like, when I listen to Nickelback, it makes me want to kill Nickelback."

- Brian Posehn


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> 2016 has started off rather rough. Supposedly we aren't given more than we can handle but how much is too much? These are the times that try men's souls.
> 
> Please...pray for all of us.
> 
> NICKELBACK Starting To Work On New Music


Did you receive that update through the Closet Nickelback Fan Club page?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## JWoody (Jan 29, 2016)

I seriously can not wait.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## RackMaster (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't know why they haven't been banished to Vegas or Hollyweird yet, like Celine and Beiber.


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2016)

Finally some new tunes to add to my workout mix!!


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 29, 2016)

I just threw up in my mouth a little....


----------



## Brill (Jan 29, 2016)

CDG said:


> Finally some new tunes to add to my workout mix!!



FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2016)

I finally have a reason to burn it to the ground tonight.  I mean, hey, hey, I wanna be a rockstar. As soon as I'm done looking at this photograph.  And did I ever mention how much cuter she looks with something in her mouth?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Frank S. (Jan 29, 2016)

No need for all that drama when the cure's a couple clicks away, as in go to youtube and give in to ten hours of Dead Can Dance. Better than Enemya.


----------



## Dame (Jan 29, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I don't know why they haven't been *banished to Vegas* or Hollyweird yet, like Celine and XXXXXX.



From your mouth to God's ear, my friend.


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2016)

CDG said:


> Finally some new tunes to add to my workout mix!!



Ah, the Shadowspear rainbow, all 4 colors of post appreciation. Richly deserved!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 29, 2016)

M.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 17, 2017)

Because I want @CDG to have killer workouts.  

And what a better band to pointlessly resurrect a thread over?   :-"

New WBITHOE Album Dropped


----------



## CDG (Jun 17, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Because I want @CDG to have killer workouts.
> 
> And what a better band to pointlessly resurrect a thread over?   :-"
> 
> New WBITHOE Album Dropped



Sheesh.  What did I ever do to you?


----------



## Dame (Jun 17, 2017)

Homework music. Danke!


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Because I want @CDG to have killer workouts.
> 
> And what a better band to pointlessly resurrect a thread over?   :-"
> 
> New WBITHOE Album Dropped


----------

